# New to Oklahoma and Bowhunting



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Brandon. Have fun here.


----------



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi Brandon, welcome to AT and OK.

If you are in the NE part of the state a good archery club is Tulsa Archery Association. See www.tulsaarcheryassoc.org for maps to the club and additional information. Membership is $40 a year for 24/7/365 access to indoor and outdoor ranges.


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

Welcome to Oklahoma and AT.

Sorry I cant help you with your questions,I live in the southeastern part
of the state.


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

Welcome to Oklahoma and archery talk, the two shops I would recommend for getting setup would be Route 66 in Chandler and Tabes in Shawnee. Tabes wife also gives shooting lessons, and they have an indoor range. The hunting land is getting harder and harder to come by it seems like. Their is some good public land around though.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to AT. There alot of members here from Oklahoma.


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

bsdubois00 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I recently relocated from Louisiana to Oklahoma City for work. Having lived in Louisiana I am use to a very long rifle season for deer. After moving here I discovered that Oklahoma only has a very short rifle season but about a 3 month Bow season so I decided that I need to take up bow hunting because I cannot live with 3 weeks or so of hunting a year. So being new to Bow's I really need some good advice on where to even begin. I do not want to break the bank but I def do want a good quality bow. Next where do I even begin to find a place to hunt. Being new to Bow hunting I'd love to find a place even to shoot a doe for my first deer with a bow I would be estatic but really want to find some good land to lease where I can hunt it year after year. Finally where can I get alot of good practice shooting? I hope to hear from you soon and maybe meet some of the locals.
> 
> ...


Howdy! Welcome to Okie land. First off there's several good bow shops in the OKC area, go shoot all the bows you can and pick the one that feels best to and fits your budget. Second, go out to www.wildlifedepartment.com and click on the map at the bottom. This will give you all the WMA's in Oklahoma with the ability to drill down to small details. PM me if you've got any questions. Good Luck!


----------



## leftyokie (Feb 14, 2008)

welcome home to okla and AT. im in ponca city if your around here sometime give me a holler. if your a lefty i have a older mathews i would sell.


----------



## ASeriousHunter (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to AT. I live in North Central OK. Almost everything around here is leased. Most is $6-$15 an acre.  If you are into camping and hunting, there are two beautiful areas in southern OK (Honobia Creek and Three Rivers) that have only a $16 permit through ODWC.


----------



## TROPHYCHICK (Feb 16, 2008)

*2008 Sportsman's Warehouse Shoot*

Go to Sportsman's Warehouse ask for Kent. He will Fix you up. Shoot 3d. That is a great way to practice. You can shoot it all year long. SW is having a 3d tournament at Turnpike Archery SEE southern shoots forum on Archery Talk


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

*bowhunting*

After you get all this figured out, invite me up for a hunt. This La public land bowhunting sux.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to AT!
You have some great 3d shoots up in your area. Check out Deep Fork Archery in Tryon OK. Here's a link to their schedule:http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=628598
Another one is Cimarron Valley 3d Shoot. Here's their website: www.myarcheryclub.com
Great folks. Check out Great Outdoors in Stillwater OK. Arthur Herrmann will hook you up with a bow!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

